# Hunting Arrow Length



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

EFS64 said:


> So I'm getting ready for deer season here in MD, it opens up September 15th. My practice arrows are all cut 27 inches (maybe 26 3/4) for my 28 inch draw length. I'm not really comfortable with the broad heads being BEHIND my hand, so what size arrows would I be able to shoot that would A. Give me enough clearance, and B. Not change my flight too much, meaning that they will fly similar to my practice arrows. I'm shooting from a whisker biscuit rest if this helps at all. Thanks for the help.


 We need more info. What bow is it? What draw weight? What arrows are you presently shooting and what weight tip. This would all help.

You may have to change to a stiffer arrow. You may just have to do some slight retuning. You may just have to do nothing, but put your hunting heads on and go hunting. That's why the above requested info is necessary.

In any case, you will still need to shoot the newer, longer arrows with your hunting heads to confirm that the flight is good.


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm shooting a 2008 Bear Game Over compound bow with a 60# DW and 28'' DL. I'm shooting 100 grain heads with 26 3/4-27'' arrows. Thanks


----------



## Bernie P. (Aug 16, 2010)

As always spine is the most important consideration.You might have to go up a notch in spine unless your arrows are a little to stiff to begin with.If so cutting the same arrows a little longer might do the trick.


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*spine*



bfisher said:


> We need more info. What bow is it? What draw weight? What arrows are you presently shooting and what weight tip. This would all help.
> 
> You may have to change to a stiffer arrow. You may just have to do some slight retuning. You may just have to do nothing, but put your hunting heads on and go hunting. That's why the above requested info is necessary.
> 
> In any case, you will still need to shoot the newer, longer arrows with your hunting heads to confirm that the flight is good.





EFS64 said:


> I'm shooting a 2008 Bear Game Over compound bow with a 60# DW and 28'' DL. I'm shooting 100 grain heads with 26 3/4-27'' arrows. Thanks


Depends on which arrow spine you are shooting now and what your draw weight actually is. At 20 yards everything will fly close to the same. You really won't tell flight problems untill 30 and 40 yards

For example @ lbs and 28 inch. With a Victory arrow you can shoot a .400 spine from 25.8 to 28.5. any longer or shorter you have to consider going up or down in spine. Unless they tune well. 

Usually you can go 1.5 inches shorter than draw length. Rule of thumb is 1 inch in front of your rest. 

I shoot a 29 inch bow and shoot a 29 inch arrow. The tip is just in front of my riser. Leaving it longer gives my more weight. And when I go turkey that big broad head is out front of the bow. 

And as bfisher wrote, test them of course no matter what you do.


----------

